# Capes



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Fricken do up your jacket or leave your jacket at the lodge please. I was on youtube and all I see is people with a coat but it's not zipped up and it just makes you look like a complete idiot. First it looks like you have a cape, not a cool cape a bad looking cape. It makes you look like a complete slob and that you bought your coat at the thrift store without a zipper. That's why they put a zipper there was for it to be zipped up, that's why we call them jackets and coats and not capes. Kk be original but don't look like you forgot to zip up your god damn jacket and you get lift from your super cape creating lift.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Moskau said:


> First it looks like you have a cape, not a cool cape a bad looking cape.


Have you ever seen anyone outside of DC Comics wearing a "cool" cape? I'm sure we'd all love to look like V as we bomb the hills, but I just don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

pointless rant.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, it is one of the ugliest styles, but really, stop caring about other people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm gonna wear a leopard print cape:laugh: and a jockstrap, and somehow try to put a set of deer antlers I have on my helmet. And aviators of course.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I rarely ride with my coat unzipped, but i have before if the sun comes out and it starts to get too hot..im not going to stop and go drop my shit 5-10 minutes away in the Car, or go pay some retarded fee in the lodge for a locker...

Agsin..pointless rant :/


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

wah bradshaw had his coat unzipped who gives a shit


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i zip mine right up under my chin, because its made like that so i must do so, i see so many douches with it done up to around their chest, MAKES ME SO ANGRY! /sarcasm



nah but yeeeh, mountain fashion never has been top notch, no reason for it to change now.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Have you ever seen anyone outside of DC Comics wearing a "cool" cape? I'm sure we'd all love to look like V as we bomb the hills, but I just don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

haha speaking of capes. at butternut yesterday some guy was boarding with a batman cape on. looked like such a moron haha


----------

